

Jenga Pistol - mhb
http://woodgears.ca/jenga_pistol/index.html

======
eru
Also check out the authors notes on selling the pistols:
<http://woodgears.ca/jenga_pistol/selling.html>

~~~
jerryji
Also check out the author's "Binary marble adding machine"
<http://woodgears.ca/marbleadd/index.html>

------
dylanz
I'm hoping somewhere in the Jenga rule book that it negates the use of
anything "but" the complete use of fingers to move the blocks. Otherwise,
everyone is going to show up at the World Jenga Championships with these guns,
and the entire competitive industry surrounding Jenga, will collapse.

------
plainspace
great hack in my opinion...

~~~
plainspace
Did I do something wrong here? Relatively new to HN. Is this how opinions are
treated?

~~~
sgrove
It just doesn't add anything of value to the conversation. We all know it's a
great hack, so it's just white noise to post it.

Not a hugely big deal. Just try to avoid the echo chamber and instead provide
unique insight on the subject.

